

Ask HN: Best practices to harden your personal-finance security posture? - avn2109

Paging security people! A few weeks ago, there was some discussion here [0] about using separate banks and debit&#x2F;ATM cards for on and offline use, using 2FA, and other things. Several good ideas came up, but getting at them required a deep-dive through the comments.<p>In this age of vast data breaches, it would be nice to get a canonical list of best practices, all in one place, for defense against fraud, identity theft, etc. Perhaps this might vary as a function of geography, and the variations could be interesting, too.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7847606
======
moduloo
prepaid creditcards are quite usefull

